# Can you decarb too much?



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

I recently ran Quicksilver engine tune through my engine to decarb it. I had low compression on one cylinder and it really helped. 5 cylinders were 100-105 psi and the problem cylinder was 75-80 psi. After the decarb it came up to 90+. I was wondering if one more treatment might bring it up so snuff and/or if there could be any bad side effects from too much of this stuff in my engine. The engine is a 1995 Mariner 150.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *David Ridenour (7/29/2009)*I recently ran Quicksilver engine tune through my engine to decarb it. I had low compression on one cylinder and it really helped. 5 cylinders were 100-105 psi and the problem cylinder was 75-80 psi. After the decarb it came up to 90+. I was wondering if one more treatment might bring it up so snuff and/or if there could be any bad side effects from too much of this stuff in my engine. The engine is a 1995 Mariner 150.


You probably had some sticky rings. So by de-carbing it, you helped loosen those rings up. As far as too much de-carbing, I am not sure. I run sea foam through mine every 4-6 months or so.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

When I saw the compression readings I was hoping it was sticky rings and this stuff would help. That's why I want to give it another shot but just don't want to over do anything or make anything worse. I know having some carbon helps.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Sea foam is good, but i would run yamaha ring free,, it is designed just for this... good stuff...


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Sequoiha (7/29/2009)*Sea foam is good, but i would run yamaha ring free,, it is designed just for this... good stuff...




So would it be ok to treat the engine again this soon? I treated it Monday and put maybe an hour on it after the treatment. The engine has over 2000 hours and probably closer to 2500. I thought if it improved the one cylinder that much maybe a second treatment would bring it up to par.


----------



## outbrdwrench (Apr 8, 2009)

The answer to your question is yes you can do harm by running too much HARSH decarbonizer through your motor. However you should take Sequioha's advice & run Yamaha's ring free ALL THE TIME to greatly reduce carbon build up. After you run a couple of tanks with the regular ratio of ring free, do another comp test, if it's still low, then you have a scuff, not a stuck ring. outbrdwrench.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

How much is said ring free by yammie>?? How many gallons does it treat?


----------



## outbrdwrench (Apr 8, 2009)

It's not cheap, but it does work! Call any Yamaha dealer for details. outbrdwrench.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

I've been told that itwill make you go blind.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

currently it is about 17.00 pint, the running ratio is 1 ounce per 10 gallons, the shock treatment is 1 ounce per 2 gallons, i would probably run a shock treatment in a 6 gallon protable fuel tank... then run it continusly from then on,,, we do have it in stock as well...


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone. outbrdwrench, I got your pm but I couldn't reply, I kept getting an error message. Thanks again


----------

